# Do URS4's and C6 A6's...share the same front end parts?



## 02audis4 (Feb 11, 2004)

I know the front bumpers are different, but what about the hood, the head lights and front bumber washers and the trim piece that goes all the way across the front bumper and sits on top of the bumper?

Are they interchangeable with a URS4?

And if they are not interchangeable, could you put a C6 A6 hood and headlights on to a URS4???

I'm assuming it'd be no problem to put a C4 audi 100 hood on an URS4 correct?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## 02audis4 (Feb 11, 2004)

I can't believe that nobody has tried this before.....has no one ever tried to put c4 100 or c6 a6 parts on a URS4???


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

URS4s have flared fenders that are unique, and as you mentioned the bumper as well. The hood is the same as the c4 100 hood.

the URS6 also has flared fenders that are unique along with the bumper, the hood will interchange with a c4 A6 hood.



now if you are asking if c4 100 fenders would fit on a urs4, then yes they will, but you might get some poke from the wheels.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

if you wanted answers to this why did you ask in the URS4 forum, you would have gotten an answer faster.


----------

